# miniature raised panel sets



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Anybody have a favorite miniature raised panel set? I have a project that would look good with small raised panels, but the range in sets from the WoodineUSA.com one at $70 to the CMT one at $200 makes me wonder if there is really that much difference in cut quality.

I was hoping to find a used set on Ebay, but not much choice.

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Doug 
I have a set from Sommerfeld they work great I have made raised panels ( 3" x 4")


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

*Miniature router bits*



kp91 said:


> Anybody have a favorite miniature raised panel set? I have a project that would look good with small raised panels, but the range in sets from the WoodineUSA.com one at $70 to the CMT one at $200 makes me wonder if there is really that much difference in cut quality.
> 
> I was hoping to find a used set on Ebay, but not much choice.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated


I found one at "Woodline.com" they have a miniature set for 59 dollars.


----------



## RGBPlastics (Jun 26, 2011)

I cheated and made a false raised panel using a Rockler Item 40950 - DECORATIVE OGEE BIT (OE869 for the "panel" and a 1/8" roundover for the frame. Glued them together to make a narrow drawer front. Actually looks pretty good.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Semipro said:


> Doug
> I have a set from Sommerfeld they work great I have made raised panels ( 3" x 4")


That was going to my suggestion!!!!! LOL..


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Here is a picture of raised panel made with sommerfeld set.
Yes that is pencil


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Second picture


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

that is about the size I am going to need to make!


----------

